
Double Dragon - gutomaia
https://gutomaia.net/double_dragon.html
======
0xcde4c3db
For those interested in Double Dragon, it's probably also worthwhile to check
out its spiritual predecessor Renegade and its spiritual successor The
Combatribes, both developed by the same company (Technos Japan Corp.).

~~~
gutomaia
Combatribes is also an amazing game. In so many ways, it was better and more
complex than Final Fight. Aso, the same complexity, make you feel you don't
much control at sometimes, well, same happens on Final Fight, but then you
have the desperation move.

